# Silicone Swim Caps??????



## sitzerlandwyo (Jan 20, 2011)

My Daughter, swims on a swim team here for the local high school and she wants a custom done cap, but with her name on it. The school gives her one but it is latex and she wants a silicone so it will last a while. My problem is, i can not seem to find a site online where i can order ONE. they all want you to order at least 50 (i understand why) So my thoughts are i have a heat press. but is there anyway to heat press it on a cap without melting the cap it self. Has anybody tried this or is there anybody who makes this special for this kind of job??????


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

I'm reviving an old post but here goes: I just printed on a SILICONE swim cap and was successful. I used SILICONE inks from "Inkcups Now"
and SILICONE caps from "Swim Outlet". I added the supplied hardener in the ratio of 10:1 and mixed thoroughly. After printing(use screen as in screen printing) I dried on my heat press at 425F for 600secs(10 mins) with a 2" space between cap and heated platen.
Hope this works for you.


----------

